# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  [Mis  jour] Profil personnel et professionnel tendu pour le rseau social du club developpez.com [Nouveaut]

## Anomaly

Bonsoir  tous !

Les temps voluent et la mode est sans aucun doute aux rseaux sociaux. Mais la communaut de Developpez est, aussi, une forme de rseau social, o les membres s'entraident. Simplement, hormis un pseudo somme toute plutt froid, et plus rcemment un nom et un prnom, on avait finalement peu de renseignements sur chaque personne.

C'est pourquoi pour ceux qui le souhaitent nous avons tendu les possibilits du profil pour pouvoir en option prciser plus d'informations utiles  votre sujet !

*Les nouveaux champs disponibles*

- Sexe
- Pays (choix dans la liste)
- Code postal (sachez que votre code postal exact ne sera pas affich aux autres, mais sera utilis pour afficher votre dpartement et votre rgion)
- Activit (votre mtier ou votre statut, choix dans la liste)
- Secteur (facultatif, choix dans la liste)

Tous les champs sont facultatifs.

Les anciens champs libres "Localisation" et "Emploi" ne sont plus disponibles. Sachez cependant que nous avons tent une rcupration automatique de ces deux champs ; il se peut donc que votre Pays, votre Code Postal et/ou votre Activit soient dj renseigns en fonction de ce qu'il y avait dans ces deux anciens champs libres.

*La nouvelle prsentation du profil  gauche des messages*

Dsormais, les informations affiches  gauche des messages sont simplifies pour ne prsenter que le plus intressant en accs direct, et l'accs  la totalit des informations sur un seul clic.

Ainsi, sont affichs de manire directe :

- Un petit drapeau reprsentant le pays (si renseign)
- Une icne Femme ou Homme (si renseign)
- Le prnom et le nom (si renseigns)
- L'activit (si renseigne)
- La date d'inscription
- Le nombre de points (cliquable, comme avant)

La nouvelle petite icne "+" verte permet, en un clic, d'accder au profil complet, ce qui indique :

- Sexe
- Nom et prnom
- Age
- Localisation (pays, rgion et dpartement si France et Code postal renseigns)
- Activit
- Secteur
- Date d'inscription
- Nombre de messages
- Nombre de points

*Les points*

Bien entendu, renseigner son profil donne droit  des points ! Les nouveaux bonus sont dsormais les suivants :

Profil personnel :
- + 2 % si sexe renseign
- + 4 % si nom renseign
- + 4 % si prnom renseign
- + 5 % si pays renseign
- + 5 % si code postal renseign (accord d'office si votre pays n'est pas la France, vu que le code postal ne s'applique qu' la France)
- + 5 % si ge visible (date de naissance renseigne et choix d'afficher l'ge au moins)

Profil professionnel :
- + 5 % si activit renseigne
- + 5 % si secteur renseign

Bonus inscription newsletter :
- + 10 % si abonn newsletter

----------


## tomlev

Beau boulot  ::ccool::

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Note1: Est ce que l'on doit mettre le pays o l'on habite, ou celui d'o l'on est originaire ?

Note2: Acceptez vous les codes postaux des pays autre que ce qui sont francophones ?

----------


## khayyam90

J'approuve ces amliorations, surtout la slection de l'activit. Cela permettra de crdibiliser les interventions sur des sujets dont c'est notre mtier (et inversement).

Evidemment, a ne sera pas source de certitude, mais cela pourra nanmoins aiguiller les discussions dans une certaine mesure.

----------


## Anomaly

> Note1: Est ce que l'on doit mettre le pays o l'on habite, ou celui d'o l'on est originaire ?


A toi de choisir, choisis lequel tu sens tre le plus attach.  :;): 




> Note2: Acceptez vous les codes postaux des pays autre que ce qui sont francophones ?


Non, c'est uniquement utile pour la France, pour afficher le dpartement et la rgion de manire normalise.

----------


## oussi

Salut,
J'aime bien ces nouveauts mais pourquoi le nombre de messages  disparu du profil affich dans les forums?

Sinon bon boulot.
 ::ccool::

----------


## tomlev

> J'aime bien ces nouveauts mais pourquoi le nombre de messages  disparu du profil affich dans les forums?


Clique sur le bouton  pour le voir

----------


## LittleWhite

J'aime tout de mme beaucoup les nouvelles icones  ::):   ::ccool::  (et faut que je trouve une femme pour voir celui du sexe fminin ...  ::aie::  )

----------


## oussi

> Clique sur le bouton  pour le voir


Oui, dsol je l'ai vu trop tard !

@++

----------


## Domi2

> (et faut que je trouve une femme pour voir celui du sexe fminin ...  )


 ::ange::  http://www.developpez.net/forums/u188305/tchize_/

----------


## Astroneo

Bref C Cool  ::ccool::

----------


## f-leb

alors,




> *Activit:* Enseignant


a c'est fait ::mrgreen:: ...




> *Secteur:* ...


euhhhhh, je dirais bien...




> *Secteur:* Enseignement


 ::aie:: !!


blague  part, j'aime bien ::ccool::

----------


## Anomaly

Suite  une demande populaire, il n'y a dsormais plus de champs obligatoires.

Nous sommes  votre coute et nous ne manquerons pas d'essayer d'amliorer ce nouveau module en fonction des imperfections ou des manques que vous aurez constats  :;): 

Merci  tous pour vos retours.  ::ccool::

----------


## Neko

Je suis assez d'accord avec la plupart, l'obligation de mettre des infos n'tait pas une bonne ide. La possibilit est une bonne chose par contre.

----------


## jayfaze

Beaucoup de message  ont t supprims, pourquoi ?

----------


## Guardian

Dont le mien en effet.

Je pense que c'est parce que les messages supprims faisaient tous la mme remarque et qu'ils ont t pris en compte, ce dont je flicite et remercie l'quipe de Developpez.
Belle dmonstration d'ouverture d'esprit et de l'intrt que vous portez aux intervenants de ce forum.   ::bravo:: 


cf l'ajout en rouge sur le premier message et ce message :




> *EDIT : Suite  la modification du Module, les votes ont t remis  zro (revotez si vous voulez), et le dbat  t dit pour en soustraire les questions rsolues par soucis de clart pour les futurs lecteurs*

----------


## Code62

C'est dommage qu'on ne voit plus le nombre de messages directement, car a permettait de voir le ratio messages/points et donc d'avoir une ide de la 'comptence' du posteur"...

----------


## erroneus

Merci d'avoir supprimer le caractre obligatoire de certains champs du profil  ::ccool:: 

Edit : je ne sais si techniquement c'est possible, mais a ne serait pas mal de pouvoir refermer la petite fentre du profil en cliquant sur le "plus vert" qui l'a ouverte (et qui pourrait s'afficher en un "moins rouge"), histoire de pouvoir jeter un coup d'oeil rapide sans avoir  bouger sa souris (et oui, c'est une remarque de feignasse  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## cs_ntd

Merci d'avoir pris en compte nos remarques  ::ccool:: 

Sinon je plussoie le message d'au dessus, pour pouvoir ouvrir et refermer la popup par le mme bouton (et maintenant que j'ai remarque que c'tait pas possible a m'nerve a chaque fois  ::aie:: ). Ou alors en cliquant ailleurs (dans le "vide" de la page).
Et idem pour les dtails des points du coup !

Je ne suis pas d'accord aussi avec la disparition du champs "nombre de messages". Je trouve que de ne voir juste les points est un peu restrictif, dans la mesure ou il y a beaucoup de modificateur qui influent sur les points, en particulier pour les nouveaux membres :

+45% si le profil est correctement rempli (ce qui ne dmontre en rien la "qualit" du posteur).Les votes que l'on met aux autres et aux discussions, +0.1 point par vote, qui n'est en rien un gage de la "qualit" du membre non plus. Certe, ce n'est pas norme, mais on arrive vite  300 votes...Les points autres (modration, articles...).Le bilan des votes des autres.

De plus, il manque toujours une information, je vous propose la situation suivante : Un posteur a 50 points, et 30 messages de posts :
A-t-il +20 en bilan des votes reus, sans avoir remplis son profil, 
ou alors a-t-il rempli son profil, vot sur 300 messages et a -20 en bilan des votes ?

Du coup je pense qu'on pourrait rajouter le champ "Bilan des votes reu". Car si on veut avoir un bon aperu de la personne, il faut : 
- Cliquer sur le bouton (+)
- Regarder le nombre de messages
- Cliquer sur le nombre de points
- Regarder le bilan des votes, et si le profil est rempli.
- Fermer la fentre.

Alors d'accord, c'est faisable, mais ces 3 informations sont celles que j'aimerais avoir sous les yeux. Du coup je propose ceci :
[[PAYS][SEXE]Nom][Activit]Date d'inscription'\n'Nombre de messagesNombre de pointsBilan des votes reus

----------


## Guardian

> Du coup je pense qu'on pourrait rajouter le champ "Bilan des votes reu". Car si on veut avoir un bon aperu de la personne, il faut : 
> - Cliquer sur le bouton (+)
> - Regarder le nombre de messages
> - Cliquer sur le nombre de points
> - Regarder le bilan des votes, et si le profil est rempli.
> - Fermer la fentre.


Il te suffit de cliquer sur le nombre de points pour avoir le dtail dans un popup (qu'il te faudra ventuellement fermer)
Tu y trouves notamment le nombre de rponses sur le forum et les points correspondants.

Par contre, je suis tout  fait de ton avis, je ne vois pas pourquoi remplir certains champs du profil donne des points, si les points servent  valider la comptence d'un membre. Cela dit, le nombre de rponses non plus car leur validit n'est pas prise en compte. Qui a dit ouroboros ?  ::lol:: 
Je pense qu'il faut avant tout retenir les efforts fait par l'quipe pour rendre la lecture et l'utilisation plus agrables et plus performantes  :;):

----------


## cs_ntd

> Tu y trouves notamment le nombre de rponses sur le forum... Cela dit, le nombre de rponses non plus car leur validit n'est pas prise en compte.


Le nombre que l'on voit est le dtails des rponses (1 point chacune). Il est diffrent du nombre de messages posts (que je souhaite voir, qui lui ne dpend pas de ou on poste, ni de si on est le crateur du sujet).

----------


## air-dex

> Suite  une demande populaire, il n'y a dsormais plus de champs obligatoires.
> 
> Nous sommes  votre coute et nous ne manquerons pas d'essayer d'amliorer ce nouveau module en fonction des imperfections ou des manques que vous aurez constats 
> 
> Merci  tous pour vos retours.


Content d'avoir pu rendre service.  ::ccool::

----------


## FaridM

Je n'ai pas le champs code postale moi. Pourtant j'ai bien mis France comme pays.

----------


## grunk

Petite coquille dans un nom de rgion : 

Il semblerait que j'habite en Boulogne au lieu de Bourgogne  ::): 

Notez au passage que piquer quelques ides au fonctionnement de stackoverflow.com pourrait tre sympa.
Je trouve leur systme de rputation (un peu quivalent au point ici) absolument gnial. Plus notre rputation est importante plus ont obtient de droit pour finalement arriv  quasiment tre modrateur.

Mettre plus en avant le systme de vote , serait un plus  mon avis.

----------


## khayyam90

> Notez au passage que piquer quelques ides au fonctionnement de stackoverflow.com pourrait tre sympa.
> Je trouve leur systme de rputation (un peu quivalent au point ici) absolument gnial. Plus notre rputation est importante plus ont obtient de droit pour finalement arriv  quasiment tre modrateur.
> 
> Mettre plus en avant le systme de vote , serait un plus  mon avis.


Est-ce que tu pourrais prciser un peu tout a ? Selon toi (et a s'adresse aussi aux autres lecteurs/intervenants), quels droits supplmentaires un utilisateur pourrait-il souhaiter obtenir ? Qu'est-ce que cette notion de "rputation" devrait amener ?
Et s'il s'agit d'avoir des droits de modration, il y a dj une procdure pour devenir modrateur

----------


## Code62

Par exemple a pourrait etre la possibilit d'diter le message d'un autre membre (peut-etre limiter a aux posts des personnes ayant un nombre de points peu lev, cd les "dbutants") pour pouvoir y rajouter les balises "code" souvent oublies;

Mais au dl des droits supplmentaires (pas _forcment_ ncssaires), le systme de rputation qui permet de savoir qu'un membre "sait ce qu'il raconte" est assez utile; le systeme de point actuel est trop "flou" (en ce qui me concerne j'ai prs de 300 points pour 42 messages, alors que je n'ai jamais donn qu'une seule rponse  une question sur le forum... la majorit de mes points viennent de mes votes, qui ne sont en aucun cas une indication de mes comptences)

----------


## Anomaly

> Petite coquille dans un nom de rgion : 
> Il semblerait que j'habite en Boulogne au lieu de Bourgogne


Voil ce qui arrive quand on trane trop souvent dans le bois de Boulogne. Corrig, merci de m'avoir rapport.  :;):

----------


## Anomaly

> Je n'ai pas le champs code postale moi. Pourtant j'ai bien mis France comme pays.


Que veux-tu que je te dise,  part de chercher mieux ? C'est dans la mme page que l'endroit o tu chosis le pays.

----------


## FaridM

> Que veux-tu que je te dise,  part de chercher mieux ? C'est dans la mme page que l'endroit o tu chosis le pays.


Enfaite, je ne chercher pas au bon endroit dsol.  ::oops::

----------


## grunk

> Est-ce que tu pourrais prciser un peu tout a ? Selon toi (et a s'adresse aussi aux autres lecteurs/intervenants), quels droits supplmentaires un utilisateur pourrait-il souhaiter obtenir ? Qu'est-ce que cette notion de "rputation" devrait amener ?
> Et s'il s'agit d'avoir des droits de modration, il y a dj une procdure pour devenir modrateur


Comme le dit code62 a pourrait tre la possibilit d'diter certains messages (par exemple) mais sans pour autant tre modrateur. 
On peut galement imaginer qu'on ne puisse pas voter ngativement avant d'avoir atteint un certain niveau

Je suis encore une fois d'accord avec code62 lorsqu'il dit que les points ne sont pas forcment reprsentatif du niveau technique des rponses que l'on peut apporter. Pas qu'une personne avec peut de point ne soit pas crdible mais si on  une rponse de quelqu'un avec un gros "score" on va avoir tendance  s'y fier plus.

Peut tre serait il possible de diffrencier les votes dans les forums type actu,bar ... et les votes dans les forums plus technique pour en extraire deux indicateurs : 
- Le taux de participation au site
- Le niveau technique (j'aime pas trop ce terme mais vous voyez l'ide).
Ca reste un avis personnel mais j'aimerais bien avoir un truc plus visible sur le "score" d'un message , les deux petits boutons actuels font un peu cheap ( mon gout , encore une fois  ::):  )

Toujours dans l'esprit stackoverflow (faut avouer que le concept est quand mme sacrment bien foutu) pouvoir accepter une rponse  une question dans un forum technique pourrait aider  la lecture des thread.
Sur un thread de 3 pages, une personne qui se pose la mme question va devoir parcourir tous les messages pour trouver une rponse. Si cette mme rponse tait mise en vidence (sans avoir  voter X fois positivement) a pourrait tre bien. On pourrait mme imaginer que l'acceptation d'une rponse passe le thread en rsolu tout en gardant la possibilit de passer un thread en rsolu pour la globalit de la discussion. De l pourrait dcouler une nouvelle fonctionnalit "voir la rponse" pour les thread ayant accept une rponse en particulier.

----------


## billynirvana

Lorsqu'on clique sur le +, une popup s'affiche avec des informations sur un membre DVP. *Est-il possible lorsqu'on clique  nouveau sur le + la popup se ferme?*

J'ai plutt l'habitude de voir ce genre de comportement sur les applis que j'utilise et que je dveloppe, c'est pour cela que cela me perturbe un peu de ne pas pouvoir fermer les popups de la sorte ^^.

(je sais trs bien qu'il y a un bouton fermer mais je pose ma demande quand mme).

Merci pour tout!

----------


## grunk

Pour dtailler un peu plus mon post prcdent quant  ce que pourrait apporter les points : 

- Droit de vote positif
- Droit de vote ngatif
- Accs au pice jointe , image ...
- Marquer un message pour la FAQ (genre un message nous semble trs pertinent , on le propose  l'intgration dans la FAQ)
- Crer plus de X discussion le mme jour

Bref donner envie au gens de participer mais de bien participer.

----------


## Guardian

> - Crer plus de X discussion le mme jour


En gnral, ce ne sont pas les membres comptents qui crent les discussions concernant des problmes. Ils rpondent plutt aux questions poses.
De plus, cela sous-entend une limitation du nombre de discussions/jour ce qui ne me semble pas pertinent.

Pour le reste, comme accorder le droit de vote seulement  partir d'un niveau me semble sens. Encore faut-il que ce soit faisable.

----------


## Kalith

Bonjour  vous.
Je sais qu'on trouvera toujours quelqu'un qui ne rentrera pas dans les cases, mais serait-il possible de rajouter "Physique" dans le champ "Secteur" ? Ou bien quelque chose de plus gnral, du genre "Recherche science" ?
Merci  ::):

----------


## tedo01

Bonjour,



> Attention, si votre "+" n'est pas cliquable, faites F5, et il deviendra cliquable. C'est  faire une bonne fois pour toute.


J'ai beau faire F5, sur Chromium, Firefox ou IE, rien ne se passe quand je clique sur le (+)  ::cry:: 
Une ide ?
Merci d'avance.

----------


## Skyounet

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai beau faire F5, sur Chromium, Firefox ou IE, rien ne se passe quand je clique sur le (+) 
> Une ide ?
> Merci d'avance.


Ctrl+F5

----------


## tedo01

Re-bonjour,
Mme chose aprs Ctrl + F5.
Avec IE, j'ai un petit warning en bas dans la barre de statut : "Done, but with errors on page"  ::(: 
Quand je clique dessus, j'ai une srie d'erreurs du type :


```

```

----------


## Aquanum

Sympa ! Merci pour cette nouveaut  ::ccool:: 
Je n'ai pas trouv mon activit dans la liste droulante : "Ingnieur Linux embarqu", bonne chose d'avoir mis un champ libre  :;): 

Petite question. Comment fait-on pour voir apparatre le bouton "Publications" sur son profil ? Y a t-il une manipulation particulire pour relier ses contributions  son profil ?
Merci d'avance !

----------


## delphine35

C'est bien!! ::ccool:: 

Mais pourquoi le "secteur" n'a pas une zone de saisie libre comme l' "activit"  ?

Secteur : Assurance, j'ai pas vu  ::cry::

----------


## RamCs

Bonjour monsieur dames

Je remplis ce que je peux des que j'ai un moment  :;): 

Il y a quand mme une belle tartine de choses a renseigner.

----------


## witebs

salut,
j'ai bien rempli ma fiche comme un bon eleve, j'ai du coup des % de bonus pour mes points, seulement voila... j'ai zro points...
le pourcentage de bonus s'applique  tous les points que je vais avoir  partir de maintenant?

----------


## Guardian

Tu as 2 points.
Comme annonc plus haut, le calcul n'est pas instantann
Si tu avais cliqu sur tes points pour avoir le dtail tu aurais vu que c'tait pris en compte  :;): 

dit : maintenant tu as pris un vote ngatif, tu es revenu  0  ::aie::

----------


## SucreGlace

Je me sens bte, surtout vu la rponse donne plus haut (_"C'est dans la mme page que l'endroit o tu choisis le pays."_), mais je ne vois pas o renseigner le code postal.

J'ai dj essay de
rafrachir la pageme dconnecter et re-connecterchoisir un autre pays avant de re-slectionner la France


Mon profil lorsque j'arrive dessus pour la premire fois :


Mon profil aprs avoir cliqu sur le bouton d'dition du pays :

----------


## Caro-Line

Ce n'est pas de cette page dont Anomaly parle (mme si celle-ci permet de modifier un certain nombre d'informations) mais de la page de modification des informations :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/pro...do=editprofile

----------


## SucreGlace

AHAH !
C'est un peu perturbant, vu que toutes la plupart des autres informations sont ditables depuis le profil. Ce serait bien d'y ajouter le code postal  :;): 

EDIT: il y a aussi l'ge qui n'est pas rglable sur le profil, j'aurais peut-tre du m'en rendre compte...

----------


## Minim0i

Super bon boulot Ano. Le site de Developpez volue tout les jours et c'est une bonne chose

----------


## Erielle

Je sais que a n'apporte pas grand-chose  la discussion mais je voulais quand mme dire que c'est une bonne ide.  ::ccool::

----------


## sethlegoauld

Pour le champ "Secteur", ca serait bien que ce soit ouvert a de nouvelles entrees (comme pour "activite"), parce que en l'etat, il manque pas mal de secteurs (bioinformatique dans mon cas)  :;):

----------


## philoche63

Bonjour,

Je viens de le faire !

A+

Philippe

----------


## Bisnrs

Que a devienne une partie de rseau social est une bonne ide, mais ..



> remplir son profil donne droit  des points !


A quoi peuvent bien servir ces points ?  ::koi::

----------


## Guardian

> A quoi peuvent bien servir ces points ?


T'es pas encore descendu de ton tagre ? (Private joke inside  ::mouarf:: )

a a t expliqu lors de la mise en place du systme  :;): 
http://www.developpez.net/forums/d98...s-base-points/

----------


## Bisnrs

Non mais, je veux dire, je sais trs bien ce qu'ils reprsentent, et j'approuve totalement ce systme qui est bien meilleur que celui bas sur le simple nombre de messages posts.

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est  quoi ils peuvent bien servir, tant donn que j'ai l'impression qu'ils sont prsents comme s'il tait vital d'avoir des points en plus pour pouvoir gagner des centaines de cadeaux.

Exemple dans le mail de "promotion" :



> mais les remplir permettra aux autres membres du forum de mieux vous connatre, *et de gagner des points !*

----------


## lilington

En ce qui conserne les votes negatifs je pense que beaucoup votes quand on a pas les meme idees. si tu penses pas comme eux ils votes - . donc je suis content quand j'ai un vote + dans une reponse technique en ayant aider quelqu'un. la aumoins je suis sur que le vote est objectif. 
parcontre  dans le club... sur les debats d'actualite et autre c'est du vrai n'importe quoi. si je dit j'aime pas Ipad (ou autre chose )j'aurait immediatement des votes - .

ceux qui veulent des points aller dans la partie reserve a votre langage le plus maitrise et labas vous aurez des points +

----------


## dourouc05

> Petite question. Comment fait-on pour voir apparatre le bouton "Publications" sur son profil ? Y a t-il une manipulation particulire pour relier ses contributions  son profil ?


Pour cela, il faut contacter le responsable de la rubrique dans laquelle l'article a t publi.

----------


## Aquanum

> Pour cela, il faut contacter le responsable de la rubrique dans laquelle l'article a t publi.


Merci !!  :;):

----------


## dehorter olivier

bonjour

dans les secteurs d'activites, je n'ai pas trouve les secteurs
recherche
environnement

 ::(: 

utile ?

a+
olivier

PS : merci pour ce site  ::):

----------


## RamCs

Le pop-up skype ne me vois pas lorsque je suis connect.
En fait il m'affiche un statut deconnect, alors que je le suis.

----------


## Anomaly

> Le pop-up skype ne me vois pas lorsque je suis connect.
> En fait il m'affiche un statut deconnect, alors que je le suis.


Quel rapport avec la discussion ?

De plus cela fait trs longtemps que le forum n'affiche plus l'aspect connect ou dconnect de Skype pour une raison trs simple : Skype Web est souvent bloqu en entreprise et donc les pages du forum comprenant un indicateur Skype se retrouvent en chargement sans arrt  cause de cela.

----------


## ram-0000

Un petit oubli (ou un petit bug).

Le rond vert avec le signe + marche pour les messages posts dans le forum mais il ne marche pas pour les MP dans sa boite de rception.

Quand on pose la souris sur le "rond vert +" d'un MP, une petite bulle jaune affiche "Plus de dtails..." mais quand on clique, il ne se passe rien (d'ailleurs, le bouton n'est pas cliquable, il n'y a pas de changement de la forme du curseur).

----------


## RamCs

J'ai du mal comprendre Anomaly.
C'est vrai que je suis nouveau et que je ne suis pas encore au courant des us et coutumes des forums sur developpez.
Je suis donc en train de remplir mon profil et je constate, c'est tout.

----------


## Anomaly

Je disais que cela n'avait pas de rapport, parce que le champ "Skype" existe depuis toujours dans le profil, donc ce n'est pas en rapport direct avec la nouveaut prsente en dbut de discussion.

Effectivement si tu es nouveau, tu ne pouvais pas savoir pourquoi l'icne Skype apparat toujours en dconnect, et tu m'en vois dsol pour ma mauvaise humeur  ::oops:: .

----------


## RamCs

Pour moi tout va bien Anomaly.  :;): 
C'est plutt moi qui aurait du se prsenter convenablement.
Mais je ne veux pas faire du hors sujet.
C'est quand mme du super boulot que vous faites.
Merci.

----------


## Vanina_H

Bien que peu souvent logue, car trop "dbutante -(X)HTML/CSS-", je tiens  remercier toute l'quipe pour ce qui est fait sur Dveloppez.com o mine de rien je viens rgulirement...
Sourire
Vanina

----------


## Code62

> Un petit oubli (ou un petit bug).
> 
> Le rond vert avec le signe + marche pour les messages posts dans le forum mais il ne marche pas pour les MP dans sa boite de rception.
> 
> Quand on pose la souris sur le "rond vert +" d'un MP, une petite bulle jaune affiche "Plus de dtails..." mais quand on clique, il ne se passe rien (d'ailleurs, le bouton n'est pas cliquable, il n'y a pas de changement de la forme du curseur).


ce message semble tre pass inaperu  ::):

----------


## David55

Tres bon travail!

----------


## Anomaly

Et voici une petite mise  jour de ce module qui adresse la majorit de vos critiques !  ::D: 

Voici les nouveauts :
 Il est dsormais possible de fermer la fentre surgissante du profil tendu par un nouveau clic sur le bouton "+". Cela s'applique galement  toutes les autres fentres surgissantes du mme type (dtails des points, emblmes, twitter et blog). Il est dsormais possible d'diter son code postal directement depuis son profil (il reste naturellement invisible pour les autres membres). Le nombre de messages apparat  nouveau en accs direct en plus de la date d'inscription et du nombre de points. Deux bugs mineurs dans l'affichage des dtails du profil tendu qui n'est pas rempli compltement ont t corrigs.

Il est conseill de faire F5 une fois (voire deux) sur n'importe quelle discussion une fois pour mettre  jour le code Javascript afin de pouvoir bnficier de la nouvelle souplesse des fentres surgissantes.

----------


## Bovino

Toujours aussi efficace Ano !  ::ave:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## tomlev

Bon boulot  ::merci:: 

Petite suggestion  propos de a :




> Il est dsormais possible de fermer la fentre surgissante du profil tendu par un nouveau clic sur le bouton "+". Cela s'applique galement  toutes les autres fentres surgissantes du mme type (dtails des points, emblmes, twitter et blog).


C'est beaucoup mieux  ::ccool:: 
Mais en fait, le plus pratique serait sans doute que a se ferme si on clique en dehors, non ?

----------


## Code62

Bravo et merci Anomaly

Je plussoie l'ide de Tomlev, et dans la foule, pour vraiment peaufiner au max:
si on ouvre une de ces pop-in (disons celle des points), puis qu'on clique sur le bouton d'ouverture d'une autre (disons le + vert), actuellement a ferme la premire, sans ouvrir l'autre; a serait pas plus mal si a fermait une et ouvrait l'autre  ::):

----------


## Domi2

::ave::  ::ave::  ::ave::

----------


## prgasp77

Super merci




> Il est conseill de faire F5 une fois (voire deux) sur n'importe quelle discussion une fois pour mettre  jour le code Javascript afin de pouvoir bnficier de la nouvelle souplesse des fentres surgissantes.


J'allais _encore_ rler parce que les modifications ne marchaient pas. Il m'a bien fallu cinq secondes pour me rappeler :  Ha oui ! c'est vrai ... F5 .

-- Rleur n.

----------


## vermine

Merci Anomaly pour ton travail.  :;):

----------


## E.Bzz

Cool, merci !      ::bravo::

----------


## Charvalos

Bon boulot et  ::merci::   ::ccool::

----------


## Marc Lussac

::bravo:: 

 ::merci::

----------


## andry.aime

::merci:: 




> Bon boulot 
> 
> Petite suggestion  propos de a :
> 
> 
> 
> C'est beaucoup mieux 
> Mais en fait, le plus pratique serait sans doute que a se ferme si on clique en dehors, non ?


En remplaant aussi le + par un - quand le profil tendu est affich?

A+.

----------

